# CB or no CB?



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 18, 2007)

is the question. Which one would you, as a customer purchase?

This one without the CB has a Slimline nib with Whitetail deer antler and Euro finial and clip.





This one with the CB has a 308 bullet as the nib with Mule deer antler and Euro Finial and clip.


----------



## Russb (Oct 18, 2007)

No center band.


----------



## LanceD (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB.

-Peter-[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2007)

A month or so ago I asked the same and got mixed results so I make both .


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 18, 2007)

On this one, no CB. However, there was one posted in wood that I really liked the CB on. I also think that to make the "pen" work, you need to use the bullet tip itself and not the pen kit tip. If the pen kit tip was kept, I would say that you want to make platinum only kits and powder coat the polished silver bullets until the coating matches the hardware. 

I like the concept, but I am not crazy about the color diffrence in hardware. This is where the plated casings and a Rhoidum kit might work very well togather.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 18, 2007)

With the antler,no CB,and i`m not sure about the bullit being the nib.  carl


----------



## rherrell (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 18, 2007)

I am with the others, no CB, it just doesn't look right with one, to me anyway.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 18, 2007)

Another vote for no CB.


----------



## txbatons (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB. Too much going on on the other one.


----------



## guts (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB for sure.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 18, 2007)

On this pen, I don't care for the CB, but its only because of the color mismatch between the brass and the gold CB--seems colors that close tend to "cheapen" one another, IMHO. Nice job on both pens, though!


----------



## papaturner (Oct 18, 2007)

no cb.

Perry


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 18, 2007)

I am with the NO CB lobby for this one too.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 18, 2007)

Buy a copper kit.  The copper nib, to me at least, looks better than the actual slug, and the copper goes better with the cartridge, IMHO.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 18, 2007)

No CB.


----------



## csb333 (Oct 18, 2007)

Most definately the top one,- Chris


----------



## Ligget (Oct 19, 2007)

NO centre band!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 19, 2007)

It's unanimous... no CB


----------



## johncrane (Oct 19, 2007)

l think it could work but not with the euro cap end and clip,the clip end doesn't look balanced,l would use maybe a slimline cap end and ball clip with a counter sunk c/band.just my 2cents worth.[]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks to all! 
I appreciate all you comments. 
No CB has it!

Regards,
Les


----------

